# Using the Shorter Catechism as a tract?



## StephenMartyr (Aug 1, 2019)

What are people's thoughts here regarding using the Shorter Catechism as a tract to give to people instead of the normal tracts (a four step introduction with or without a prayer)? I was thinking about this recently and it seems like a good idea. It gives people a solid introduction.

Here's the booklet I bought below. It both has the questions and answers, a short 2 or 3 sentence commentary on each question and answer and the scripture proofs:

https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-shorter-catechism.html

It's small and well done.

A good idea? Not a good idea?


----------



## Taylor (Aug 1, 2019)

I don't know what others here think about it, but why not? Granted, it's not a _bona fide_ tract, in that it isn't a rhetorical essay written with the express purpose of changing the mind of the reader, but it is very informative and powerful for those who are willing and able to listen. I'm sure the Lord could use it.

I would suggest, though, if you do this, to use this product. It is way, way cheaper and also well done. My church has a stack of them for interested congregants or visitors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Aug 1, 2019)

I prefer it to the fake $100 bill.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Hart (Aug 1, 2019)

There's this, put out by Banner of Truth.

And this one with brief comments on each Question and Answer by a certain Roderick Lawson. (This book is the same as the one linked in Post #2 but paperback and less than half the price. Hardback here.)

(As always, I link to the Book Depository. You're in Canada, so shipping with Amazon will be expensive, and with RHB it will be _very_ expensive. The Book Depository does not charge shipping; it'll take around a week or so to get to you in British Columbia.)

I've given out both of these to Christians, but not to unbelievers. I've often thought it would be a good idea, however. It's certainly straightforward.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 1, 2019)

I think it's fine idea. The fact that it isn't a typical tract might pique their interest enough to read it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Aug 1, 2019)

Keep a handful with you for hungry believers too.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm convinced that just about anything contained in Scripture may occasion the conversion of a sinner. I have heard too many accounts of the most unlikely verses and sermons or discussions on the most unlikely doctrines that have turned to the salvation of a sinner.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 1, 2019)

I think if you are talking to a more intelligent person, handing them a one-page tract might be a bit insulting. Giving them a copy of the Shorter Catechism or the Westminster Confession, both of which set forth the gospel in summary form, might be a good place to begin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StephenMartyr (Aug 3, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I don't know what others here think about it, but why not? Granted, it's not a _bona fide_ tract, in that it isn't a rhetorical essay written with the express purpose of changing the mind of the reader, but it is very informative and powerful for those who are willing and able to listen. I'm sure the Lord could use it.
> 
> I would suggest, though, if you do this, to use this product. It is way, way cheaper and also well done. My church has a stack of them for interested congregants or visitors.



I like that one!  It's nice and small and well done.



Reformed Covenanter said:


> I think if you are talking to a more intelligent person, handing them a one-page tract might be a bit insulting. Giving them a copy of the Shorter Catechism or the Westminster Confession, both of which set forth the gospel in summary form, might be a good place to begin.



Thank you all for your input. I'd like to start handing them out as the Lord leads. It's exciting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

